# Waxing The Outback



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I know several people have mentioned maxing their trailers. Has anyone used an automotive sealant like those from Griots, Mequiarrs on their trailer? A good quality sealant should protect the finish a lot longer than wax on a painted finish, but I'm not sure about the gell coat of trailers.

Thanks,
John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know several people have mentioned maxing their trailers. Has anyone used an automotive sealant like those from Griots, Mequiarrs on their trailer? A good quality sealant should protect the finish a lot longer than wax on a painted finish, but I'm not sure about the gell coat of trailers.
> 
> ...


You could do a great job with a wax from Griot's... But I think I would have to mortgage my house to be able to afford it!








Personally, I have yet to find a wax I like for the Outback, although I have found a few I don't. Top of that list is the liquid wax from Camping World.

Happy Trails,
Doug

(While we are at it, why don't we move this discussion into a thread of it's own so it will be easy to find later.







)


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I use FastWax inside and outside the Outback.
FASTWAX


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use turtle wax spray on or Eagle 1 spray on. I spray it on, let it haze, buff it off and it looks good. I do it once a year. Best thing is to not park it under trees at home.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I like to use Mcguires polishes and waxes. It usually holds up pretty good for the season. Which reminds me, as soon as we get our unit back from Campers inn I gotta do just that. this weeks weather should be just right!

Eric


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ditto on the Meguiar's. I used their Flagship Premium Marine Wash and Paste Wax, no complaints.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I used a wax called ReJex. It is something that I got from the airport where I store the Outback. I waxed the trailer in September, and to this day the water is still beading off the trailer, and any black streaks from the roof can be wiped off with a damp sponge. The wax has even outlasted trips to the beach, and the saltwater spray will strip a wax faster than anything.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been hapiest with the performance of the Meguiers Boat wax, but it is a lot of work to apply. I've used the spray protectant, and that works ok, but the results do not last as long. Better get the orbital buffer ready for the spring.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our outback is entering it's 7th season of service, I wax the front panel but have yet to wax the sides or back. The side walls are okay but the front was getting pretty oxidized last year.

I used my grinder with a 3M perfect-it foam buffing pad and some meguier's buffing compound, cleaned it right up. Well, not that easy but it worked









Mike


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

from West Marine... awesome job

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/store...mp;classNum=549


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have used a combination of Nu-Finish once per year on the whole OB, several times per year on the front cap, along with a couple of washes per season using Thetford Wash-n-Wax. Hrm...reminds me that I need to get on the roof and do that wash/inspect job soon!

-CC


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nu Finish, easy and it lasts


----------



## Fire Dog (Apr 1, 2009)

just did mine last week


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Turtle Wax "Ice," very easy on and off.


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

shelty said:


> I use Turtle Wax "Ice," very easy on and off.


X2 on the ICE...works great!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

X3 on Turtle Wax Ice...very easy to apply and wipe off.

bbwb


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

I used 3M Marine wax, did it today. So far looks good. Easy to put on and take off. The front was pretty oxidized, looked almost like new when I finished. Get it ready for a memorial day camping trip in Williamsburg, VA.


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

X3 on the Ice, it is very easy to apply and lasts longer than paste. Black marks remove easily with Simple Green.
The front gets extra attention cause of those pesky bugs.
Bring on the season.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

FYI, Costco has a big Turtle Wax Ice kit for $19.95. Includes big bottle of Ice, big spray detail bottle of Ice, microfiber towel and applicator. My local Wal-Mart sells just the Ice bottle for about $14 so it looks like a decent deal. I bought one and will be using it on the Outback soon. Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

California Jim said:


> FYI, Costco has a big Turtle Wax Ice kit for $19.95. Includes big bottle of Ice, big spray detail bottle of Ice, microfiber towel and applicator. My local Wal-Mart sells just the Ice bottle for about $14 so it looks like a decent deal. I bought one and will be using it on the Outback soon. Thanks for the reccomendation.


I just bought the Turtle Wax Ice kit from Costco for *$9.99*... or at least I though I did. Might have to go back and look at the receipt. The one I got was a 16oz polish and about the same size detail spray, plus the applicator and towel.

Jim, was your's really $19.95?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

folsom_five said:


> FYI, Costco has a big Turtle Wax Ice kit for $19.95. Includes big bottle of Ice, big spray detail bottle of Ice, microfiber towel and applicator. My local Wal-Mart sells just the Ice bottle for about $14 so it looks like a decent deal. I bought one and will be using it on the Outback soon. Thanks for the reccomendation.


I just bought the Turtle Wax Ice kit from Costco for *$9.99*... or at least I though I did. Might have to go back and look at the receipt. The one I got was a 16oz polish and about the same size detail spray, plus the applicator and towel.

Jim, was your's really $19.95?
[/quote]

Ooops, my bad. Yeah it was $9.95







An even better deal!


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

So I want to to wax our new TT to try to keep it looking new as long as possible. I think I am leaning towards using boat wax, we have been boat owners on the gulf of mexico for years and have used a great teflon wax on a black boat and it always looked awesome and new even when it was 10 years old, so I am hoping it will do wonders on keeping the trailer looking new. The bottle directions seems it will work fine on the TT surface. I will keep you posted. Of course we always bought it from West Marine for $30.00 per bottle and then we found Walmart had the same stuff for $14.00, I hate Walmart but had to buy it there. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Wax them people do that.......................... I sell them before it needs that









John


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know several people have mentioned maxing their trailers. Has anyone used an automotive sealant like those from Griots, Mequiarrs on their trailer? A good quality sealant should protect the finish a lot longer than wax on a painted finish, but I'm not sure about the gell coat of trailers.
> 
> ...


With regard to what should I use, well I use the neighbours Kids and a good quality Marine wax, works for me!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I like to use Mcguires polishes and waxes. It usually holds up pretty good for the season. Which reminds me, as soon as we get our unit back from Campers inn I gotta do just that. this weeks weather should be just right!
> 
> Eric


X2. That's what I use. It takes a little less elbow grease for the job, but you'll still be quite relieved when you're done. There is a LOT of waxing to be done on a TT.









Mike


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I use Gel Gloss for fiberlass tubs in an aerosal can. Can be purchased at Lowes in cleaning supplies isle. Cleans off black streaks and everything.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup, we use Gel Gloss, too but in the liquid form applied to the soft electric orbital buffer!!! Works wonders, goes quick, and isn't near as hard on the arms!!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We just used the ICE for the first time and it worked quite well. Now we will just have to see how long it holds up.

azthroop


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NuFinish, easy, works well and lasts


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

azthroop said:


> We just used the ICE for the first time and it worked quite well. Now we will just have to see how long it holds up.
> 
> azthroop


Let us know. I tried it as well this spring when this thread started and was less than impressed.








It went on and off easily but didn't shine things up that well, and it didn't feel that slick afterward. The bugs stuck terribly to the front cap during vacation too.

After vacation, I powerwashed the trailer, and then used Marine wax (with an orbital buffer to speed removal). IMO, there's nothing that beats it. However it was a full day's job.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

Every six months I use Meguire's Cleaner on the front cap followed by NuFinish on the whole thing. The front cap is easy since the decal fell off.


----------

